# Never personal best



## N_I_C_K (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently maxed out my bench press and got a new personal best of 215 pounds. 

I'm probably within the top 15 (maybe top 10) for bench pressing in my class. With all of the people who lift more than me playing football, now is my time to catch up. I need to go up about 50 pounds in 10 weeks to be number one like I was freshman year, tied with 4 other people. Is this totally unrealistic?


----------



## MDR (Sep 8, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> I recently maxed out my bench press and got a new personal best of 215 pounds.
> 
> I'm probably within the top 15 (maybe top 10) for bench pressing in my class. With all of the people who lift more than me playing football, now is my time to catch up. I need to go up about 50 pounds in 10 weeks to be number one like I was freshman year, tied with 4 other people. Is this totally unrealistic?



Fifty pounds in ten weeks is a lot, but you are young and capable of rapid gains.  Your bench is very respectable for your age and weight.  Keep working hard, and don't forget the other important lifts in the gym.  Congrats on your new PR!


----------

